# oops! We're doing it!!!



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Well after long talks and 3 years of ttc, we've decided to adopt! YAY! We are on the Feb course and we're very excited! This was, technically, the last christmas we will have childless! I know it's going to be a long journey ( another one!!) but at least we've started and we (sort of) know the outcome!
Good new year wishes to everyone!  

Poppy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Poppy,

Welcome to the adoption board 

Wishing you luck with your new journey.

Laine x


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Poppy'

Welcome and best wishes for the journey that lies ahead, its great when you come to a decision isn't it and on the course so soon.

Love

Rebecca x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

welcome poppy, you will get lots of help and support on here as you start this new journey, it's an exciting one, a hard one but a so worth while one!!

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome poppygirl, i have added you to the current posters list  

pam xx


----------



## Angie 07 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done,I too start my prep course in feb,its exciting but scary too!!!

Good luck

Angie

xxx


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks for the lovely welcome everyone!! It's good to know we are all in this together! I'm still excited - DH keeps telling me to calm down but I haven't felt this good in ages so I'm running with it until I calm down naturally! lol!

Poppy


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi poppy

great news for you and Dh.  feb will be here in no time  

we are just waiting for a social worker to visit and then hope to start HS  

congrats again.  xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi poppy

How are you feeling, hope you are coping ok with all the adoption process, how was the prep course was it very intense.  We are going to have our last Fertility treatment soon and if that fails we will be persuing adoption too, we had a SW come to house about 1.5 ago and she informed us then that as soon as we are ready to contact her and we would be put on the waitung list.

Good luck hun

Love

crazybabe


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Poppy

I am so pleased that you are about to start your prep group shortly.  This will certainly be a busy year for you 

Lynn xx


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all!
This time next month it wil be 2 weeks till we do the course - woohoo!

Angie, where are you? You said you were doing a course too in Feb, just wondering .....

I should havwe the formal letter through any day to confirm and give info on the training days. DH is still being cool and grown up about it but I know he's excited too!

Good luck to you all and thanks again for your support and kind thoughts!

Poppy


----------



## Angie 07 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Poppy

My course starts on the 27th feb in Pulborough,the whole course is spread over 4 days...i'm still trying to get the time off work so may have to pull a sicky as no way am I missing it!!!

What about you?

Angie

xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

hi Angie

I'm a lurker here  

I think I am on the same prep course as you in Pulborough! Have you been notified of your allocated social worker yet? We haven't heard anything.

If you would like, I will look out for you to say Hi!

I noticed from your other thread that you found your initial sw visit very daunting. We found the same thing! We were expecting an introductory visit explaining how it all worked, and instead we got the third degree and like you we also felt very judged and I was left feeling defensive and anxious about all the home visits to come! It makes me wonder whether West Sussex is particularly jobsworth about it all or maybe we just happened to have the same SW visit us 

Maybe it won't be so bad now that we have 'passed' that first hurdle and they know we are not time wasters.

Ermey


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Poppygirl

I have PM'd you,hope you dont mind, only we have a sw visiting us from St.D soon and I read you were going through st. D too.

thanks

crazybabe


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Poppy,
A big hello and welcome from me too!!!!! Good luck with your prep course. Don't worry about not being allocated a SW yet it is very early days and I am afraid in our case it was 9 months between prep course and actually starting home visits! Keep us up to date with how it all goes.
JD x


----------



## Freddie2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to the boards!

We did our Prep course in February last year, were approved in Nov and were matched with a 5 month old baby in December who moved in just before Xmas. So you may well be a family by xmas as you say!

Very best of luck with everything.  

Fx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Poppy - great news. We just had our 1st course yesterday and I am so excited!   Really pleased you're on your way to being a mummy!

Kay xxx


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your replies! Hope you are all well and in good spirits. 
Well, we are on day 3 of the prep course tom. So far I have really enjoyed it, I was afraid it was going to be upsetting and/or boring, but it's not been like that. The other people are really friendly and it's soooo nice to talk to others who've been through what we have.

So, the next stage is starting the home visits and the assessments!!
Good luck to you all, and carzybabe, have you had your visit yet?

Poppy


----------



## KTP71 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am starting our prep course this Wednesday - not really sure what to expect but am looking forward to meeting others who are going through the process.  Would be good to keep in touch as we are all at the same stage.

Katherine


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Katherine!  

Kay xxx


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

So we've done the 3 day course and got a lot out of it! We've filled in the application form and just waiting now. Anyone any idea how long before I hear anything?
Hope you are all well!
Poppy


----------



## kizzymax (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there,

Hope you don't mind be joining in here, it's just me and hubby are going to the introduction evening on monday. I just wondered how long after that do you do the prep course. All very new to me.

Been tossing and turning about what avenue to go down for past year and a bit since ivf failed and constantly living in denial about everything, kept saying well we can travel the world, buy this, buy that but obviously i've woken up now and realise i was just denying just how desperately i wanted a family. So here we  are, at last ready to take the first step, just scared because don't know what to expect.

Had a text from my friend tonight saying her niece is pregnant after being with her boyfriend 3 months  It makes me angry and sad at the same time, that us girls have to go to hell and back to try treatment,  adoption etc and go through all the upset and dissapointment, and just like that she goes and gets pregnant and doesn't even know if she wants to keep it  I get mad about this, but then i talk myself around saying at least there is the possibility of adoption to match up little ones who don't have a mummy and daddy to those of us unable to have them, if there wasn't people like us who couldn't have Babbie's. and every woman on earth could have them, then what would happen to all those poor little mites who need a loving home,   

Hope you don't mind me joining in

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Come join is on the 'adoption virgins' thread if you're new to the process, we're lovely in there if I do say so myself!  

Kay xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Poppy

I Have sent you a PM

Hope your keeping well

love

crazybabe


----------

